
Show HN: Emojwe – Create emojis that include everyone - brensudol
http://emoj-we.com
======
module0000
On the surface...this looks great. The goal of "make _everyone_ happy" doesn't
seem that bad does it? Then why do I hate this so much?

------
etherealmachine
Is there any way to use these, let's say in a Facebook post (but not as an
attached image)?

